# Boston trip- Red Sox tickets



## momeason (May 26, 2014)

Any tips for Boston? We leave on Friday..yeah! We will be there May 30-June 6.

We want to go see the Red Sox on Saturday or Sunday. Any tips for getting good seats and/or a discount?

General restaurant, attraction and sightseeing tips appreciated. I have been too busy to research much. We are staying at the Custom House and we will not have a car.


----------



## ronparise (May 27, 2014)

Cant help you with you with a direct answer, but best price to see the Red Sox is at their new Spring Training stadium here in Ft Myers


----------



## csalter2 (May 27, 2014)

*Why waste your money?*

I don't know why you would waste your money seeing the Red Sox. The only time I would ever waste money to see the Red Sox are when they are playing my Yankees.  

Born and raised in the Bronx. :rofl:


----------



## bastroum (May 27, 2014)

Get your tickets online directly from the Red Sox website. Should be plenty of tickets available for both games. Do not pay a premium.

Go to Faneuil Hall Marketplace (next to where you are staying) and buy a ticket for a bus tour. Walk the Freedom Trail. Eat at Legal Seafood. Lot's of great restaurants in Boston.

Just a few suggestions.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 27, 2014)

How many are you looking for ?  I may be able to help .


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 27, 2014)

StubHub is a good place to get tickets. On our second date with my now-wife was in 2007, we went to the Red Sox vs White Sox game, which we bought there.

TS


----------



## lvhmbh (May 27, 2014)

I second stubhub.  When DH goes to Boston he usually gets his tickets from them.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 27, 2014)

If you want to see the Red Sox, I'd recommend buying your tickets before you leave online. It's a very small stadium, they're a popular attraction and there are a lot of local, rabid sports fans in Boston. Buy seats down as low as you can and don't worry so much about price if you want to enjoy the game. Take the subway to the park, go early and grab something to eat before the game at one of the many restaurants around the stadium. Remember, it's the oldest stadium in America and it's SMALL. It's not like buying tickets to a Miami Marlins game where there may be several thousand tickets available any day of the week.


----------



## mdurette (May 27, 2014)

We are from MA and when we want to see the sox, we fly to Baltimore!


----------



## momeason (May 27, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> How many are you looking for ?  I may be able to help .



Just 2. 

Thanks. We want to experience the stadium.


----------



## uscav8r (May 28, 2014)

momeason said:


> Just 2.
> 
> Thanks. We want to experience the stadium.



Based upon where your location is, are you military? If so, they have special military rates. I don't know if they still do it, but when I was there about 10 years ago, active duty military could get general admission/standing room only for free on day of the game. You don't get a seat, but you can enjoy all of the stadium!

Here is a link for their military tickets:

http://mlb.mlb.com/ticketing/authdiscount.jsp?c_id=bos


----------



## LannyPC (May 28, 2014)

mdurette said:


> We are from MA and when we want to see the sox, we fly to Baltimore!



Kind of like National Hockey League fans in Canada who fly down to watch their favourite team play in CA, AZ, or FL.  It's probably cheaper to fly, get a hotel room, and a game ticket in those areas as it would be to pay a scalper/broker locally for the local team.:annoyed:


----------



## momeason (May 28, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Based upon where your location is, are you military? If so, they have special military rates. I don't know if they still do it, but when I was there about 10 years ago, active duty military could get general admission/standing room only for free on day of the game. You don't get a seat, but you can enjoy all of the stadium!
> 
> Here is a link for their military tickets:
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/ticketing/authdiscount.jsp?c_id=bos



Thank you so much. We are not military. Just love the water and a low cost of living here.


----------



## bastroum (May 28, 2014)

Just went online again to check tickets. Still good seats available directly from the Red Sox website.


----------



## jtp1947 (May 29, 2014)

*Red Sox Tickets*

I heard www.seatgeek.com advertised on a local radio station last night and went to it this morning.  It is kinda like Kayak but for sporting events/concerts also.  It gives you a list of all of the brokers for the event you are looking for and their prices.  I have also used StubHub and found it to be cheaper the closer it gets to game time. Tickets are usually available until 6 hours before game time.


----------



## momeason (May 30, 2014)

jtp1947 said:


> I heard www.seatgeek.com advertised on a local radio station last night and went to it this morning.  It is kinda like Kayak but for sporting events/concerts also.  It gives you a list of all of the brokers for the event you are looking for and their prices.  I have also used StubHub and found it to be cheaper the closer it gets to game time. Tickets are usually available until 6 hours before game time.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## radmoo (May 30, 2014)

This PRIME tourist season and Faneuil Hall area near CH is hopping.  Walk to the North End for Italian food and a stop at Mike's and/ or Modern pastry.  Stop in at Bricco's panetierra and pick up delicious fresh bread.  You can pick up cheese in the area and have yourself a wonderful picnic on The Greenway.  Walk tHe Freedom Trail and take a duckboat tour.  Fenway is a GREAT experience which I highly recommend.  I would opt for Sunday as weather is supposed to be gorgeous, get there early and take in the fun.  I would also suggest a Pops concert at symphony Hall.  You should check out www.goldstar.com or www.bostix.com


----------



## dioxide45 (May 30, 2014)

Hope you have a great trip at Custom House in Boston


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 30, 2014)

momeason said:


> Just 2.
> 
> Thanks. We want to experience the stadium.




Just to clarify.............. do you want to watch a game at Fenway or  just experience the park (we call it Fenway Park or Fenway - as opposed to stadium) because if you do, there's a good guided tour given.

I am not splitting hairs here, just trying to get a clear understanding of what you'd like to do - watch a game or have a tour of the park.

Happy to help.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Momeason is all set and should be on her way to Fenway Park as I write this.


GO SOX !


----------



## susieq (Jun 1, 2014)

Should be a great game today too ~ think the SOX finally woke up!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 1, 2014)

susieq said:


> Should be a great game today too ~ think the SOX finally woke up!!



  Yes, they missed me while I was gone and went into a slump...........................



-


----------



## susieq (Jun 1, 2014)

KNEW it was something like that!!


----------

